# Disused Pumphouse-Yeovil Junction Railway Station-Dec 2010



## Munchh (Dec 6, 2010)

Please be advised, the station itself is very much ‘live’. Should it ever become disused it would make a great explore.

The station is right on my doorstep (literally) and has some interesting features which were the original reason for my visit but would not in themselves have warranted a report. I will add a few photos of these features as an addition to this thread later. Enthusiasts will no doubt find them of interest. 

I certainly hadn’t expected to stumble across the Pumphouse. I know very little about the railways and it took me a while to figure out what it was. I needed help.







*A big thank you to Hydealfred for his research information which is quoted below in bold type. 

“The colour on the door frame and the soffit board indicate Southern Railway. Not sure of age but I note rebuilding did take place at Yeovil Junction in 1907 - 09 so could it be connected with that ? I have attached a map from 1928 which appears to show a building in the same location”. 






“It appears there were two pumps here which would allow for continued operation in the event of a pump failing. The fittings on the pipework going through the wall are non-return valves which would prevent water falling back into the pumps when they stopped. It looks like these could have been electric pumps as I cant see any evidence from your shots of exhaust systems connected to a petrol/diesel powered pump. I would say that the pumps operated on demand i.e. they would cut in via a float switch when the water level dropped below a certain point in the water tower. 

It would be interesting to know if there were any other pumps here before the electric ones. I'm not sure there would have been as the only other possible power source would have been steam of which there is no infrastructure evidence i.e. boilers/flues. I dont think small internal combustion engines were about much in the early 20th Century. So that could date the building to the 1907 - 09 rebuild as electric pumps were just coming into fashion then. They were certainly being used in Cornish Tin Mines around this time. 

Steam power ceased on the Southern in 1967 so that is likely when the pumps were last used.”*

In additon to the 1928 map alf provided, I found one dated 1925 which doesn’t show the Pumphouse. So the conclusion I’m drawing at the moment is that it was built between or around these dates.







Being a bit crocked from a recent accident and having spent the last month pretty much laid up, I was getting’stir crazy’. I needed to get out and when I heard the steam whistles, I took a walk up to the station to get a few pics. The station regularly hold steam days at the museum. So I thought, because of my injury, a gentle stroll round the station taking pics would be a nice tonic. Little did I know that I would end up fighting through undergrowth and crawling over this wonderful little Pumphouse. Think I might have aggravated my injury.

A couple of links which have been used or quoted from for this report;

http://www.yeovilrailway.freeservers.com/index2.html

[ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yeovil_Railway_Centre[/ame]

The Railway Centre was….“Created in 1993 in response to British Rail's decision to remove the *turntable* from Yeovil Junction. Approximately a 1⁄4 mile of track along the Clifton Maybank spur is used for demonstration trains. The site contains a Great Western Railway *transfer shed* built in the 1860s, which was erected to facilitate the transfer of goods from 7 ft 0 1⁄4 in (2,140 mm) broad gauge to 4 ft 8 1⁄2 in (1,435 mm) standard gauge freight wagons. This is the last remaining shed of its type and has been converted to a visitor centre. The site also has an S.R. turntable and a 15,000-imperial-gallon (68,000 l; 18,000 US gal) *water tower*”

Strangely, no mention of the Pumphouse at all! I’d love to get involved in restoring it and will be offering my services once I’m fit.

A little background history on the station itself from Kent Rail ;

“In 1870, the Salisbury to Exeter route became a double-track affair. As a prelude to the works, the eastern side of the triangular junction between the main line and Yeovil Town was eliminated on 1st January 1870, the track bed subsequently becoming a footpath. The western side of the triangle was retained for a dedicated shuttle service between Junction and Town stations. At this time, Yeovil Junction comprised an unusual layout of two island platforms separated by just a single-track: thus, a train stabled between the platforms could be accessed from either side. The central track was dedicated to the Yeovil Town shuttle service, whilst through trains were routed on the outer platform lines. The latter followed the severe curvature of the platform edges, requiring a 20 MPH to be enforced on all trains passing through. Such restrictive operating practices eventually led to inevitable station rebuilding in the following century (more of later). A trio of LSWR sidings existed immediately below the southern island platform, beyond which were the Broad Gauge tracks of the GWR’s Clifton Maybank branch. The sidings also provided a feeder to a 50-foot 1-inch turntable, positioned at the western extremity of the site, on the ‘’down’’ side of the station. Situated just to the east of this was a 50-foot-long brick-built shed, a GWR structure, which was used to transfer goods between the railway systems. Physical connections with the incoming GWR Clifton Maybank branch were possible when the line was converted to Standard Gauge over the weekend of 18th to 22nd June 1874; the branch could only be used in the daylight hours. North of the station, on the ‘’up’’ side, existed a trio of eastward-facing sidings, in addition to loop line which avoided the platforms. These were accompanied by an attractive pitched-roof goods shed, about 40-feet in length, fabricated from local stone.”

Okay, now you know where we are. References are made north, south etc based on the map shot rather than ‘true’ compass readings.

Spotted the Pumphouse on my way home taking the scenic route south west of the down side of the line.






Nice Georgian style arch head with smaller inset doorway suggests building could be Edwardian






To the side of the building, the pipes exit to run first into the embankment and then alongside the line toward the station at embankment level. Note the buttress which is not hollowed out inside the building and as far as I can tell is solid.











There is also some kind of hatch or cap, stone built, which may lead down to a sump or reservoir at the rear of the building but it’s so overgrown I can hardly see it let alone photograph it.

The rail bridge North West portal over the tributary which would have supplied the Pumphouse.












The bridge just south west of the turntable where the pipes exit the embankment to make their way to the site of the original water tower.






An old pic of the Transfer shed and original water tower. Apparently taken sometime in the 1940’s and the Transfer shed in it’s 1860's form. Both pics courtesy of the above Railway Centre web page link. 











Internals of the Pumphouse, first through doorway, odd frame to rear wall, no idea what this is. Alf??






Pipework, valves, electrics, Chavness and very precarious support girders. Oh and asbestos yuk


























Pit pipes. The pit is filled. If this is ever restored, I actually can’t wait to get in there and dig it out.






Never done a report on this subject before, hope you liked it and thanks for taking the time.


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 6, 2010)

Good one Munchh - the framework - could it have been used to house gauges etc - is that another doorway at the back of the pumphouse ?


----------



## devonian42 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for this report Munchh. Nicely researched and perhaps the first report of its kind for such a building with a roof still on (perhaps I should have searched the site before saying this  ).

There's nothing as nostalgic as the railways . I used to watch these steam monsters thunder along this line a little further down at Seaton Junction in the 60's.

Did you find any remains of protection from frost for these pipes? I suppose it may have been the case that, if they constantly had water flowing through them when thirsty steam trains stopped by for a sup, this wasn't needed?

Sounds like its well worth renovating, if only for its educational value as an excursion from the museum close by. I imagine though, that digging out the pit may be a project for "Time Team" for what might be found there.

Once again, thanks for the chance to step back into childhood memories for a short while there as a break from the extremely busy schedule preparing for Christmas and keeping my employer happy!


----------



## Munchh (Dec 6, 2010)

hydealfred said:


> Good one Munchh - the framework - could it have been used to house gauges etc - is that another doorway at the back of the pumphouse ?



Really don't know about the framework alf, guages sounds possible, hadn't thought of that, limited knowledge etc. Still haven't found any old pics of inside yet which might tell us more I guess.

Yes, that is another doorway which I did photograph from outside but like the hatch,didn't show up too well.

Here's both pics in case you can tell what's going on.

Rear door






Hatch


----------



## Munchh (Dec 6, 2010)

devonian42 said:


> Thanks for this report Munchh. Nicely researched and perhaps the first report of its kind for such a building with a roof still on (perhaps I should have searched the site before saying this  ).
> 
> There's nothing as nostalgic as the railways . I used to watch these steam monsters thunder along this line a little further down at Seaton Junction in the 60's.
> 
> ...



Thanks Devonian42. The main structure and most of the cover is still intact. Whether it's the first report of exactly this type of building or not, I also haven't checked. It's all a bit new to me.

Re frost protection, there wasn't anything obvious and I checked alf's report on his Stockbridge pumping station to see what I should be looking for.

As for renovation and the pit, I've spoken to the museum and we've secured the building in the meantime.


----------



## Engineer (Dec 7, 2010)

*Pumphouse.*



Munchh said:


>



Looks like the NRVs have small bypass valves to drain the line or assist with initial pump priming.


----------



## Munchh (Dec 7, 2010)

*Station features*

The aforementioned goodies from the museum;

Transfer shed - track side






Water tower











'Pectin' the resident with his brake van, bless him






Shed Masters office











Turntable


----------



## Munchh (Dec 7, 2010)

Engineer said:


> Looks like the NRVs have small bypass valves to drain the line or assist with initial pump priming.



Good spot Engineer, thanks


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 7, 2010)

I was wondering if the other doorway was for bringing in equipment as the open doorway would be too small.


----------



## Engineer (Dec 8, 2010)

*Pumphouse.*

Looks like the dooway in pic 2 was much wider originally before being bricked in to take a standard door?
The internal pic of the door seems to confirm this as there is a lintol to support the added brickwork.
Suspect there would have been two doors filling the larger space.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 8, 2010)

Fab find and report, Munchh. The pumphouse is delightful and it's great that you've got it secured for restoration...nice one. 
Interestingly, it looks quite similar to one in Colyford. It's right next to the river and the original branch rail line (now tram line), although is still in use and owned by South West Water. Your find has made me wonder if it was once used for the railway. Interesting stuff. 
Love the museum areas...Pectin's wonderful.


----------



## night crawler (Dec 8, 2010)

Good report there and on somthing most people would not give a second glance to. The frame looks newish to the age of the building so it way well have been for electrics and guages. What a place to look round and I'm sure I've seen the steam train up round our local track before now.


----------



## Munchh (Dec 8, 2010)

Engineer said:


> Looks like the dooway in pic 2 was much wider originally before being bricked in to take a standard door?
> The internal pic of the door seems to confirm this as there is a lintol to support the added brickwork.
> Suspect there would have been two doors filling the larger space.



Yes agree with that Engineer. And building architecture is an area in which I have professional expertise. My initial thought was that the grand entrances would have originally been fitted with two hardwood half-arch topped doors which I would have expected to last for at least 20 years. I've designed and built a few similar doors myself. The later opening is a typical 1950's design, ie 2' 6" door (softwood) in a 3"x4" section beaded frame (hardwood) which I've also built many of. The rear entrance is something I need to look into further though.

Once the original doors had failed, the smaller version would probably have been more cost effective, even with the added masonry, and also easier to maintain. Both door arrangements opened in and I think the original doors would have folded back almost flat to the internal walls to allow access around the pumps and associated pipework. The steps ran the full width originally too.

The inner facade is quite crudely rendered and in stark contrast to the main structure which is of the same stone that the surrounding bridges are built from. 



Foxylady said:


> Fab find and report, Munchh. The pumphouse is delightful and it's great that you've got it secured for restoration...nice one.
> Interestingly, it looks quite similar to one in Colyford. It's right next to the river and the original branch rail line (now tram line), although is still in use and owned by South West Water. Your find has made me wonder if it was once used for the railway. Interesting stuff.
> Love the museum areas...Pectin's wonderful.



Thanks Foxy. The jury's out on restoration though. The Museum can't get involved as it hasn't the money frankly and there are other complications which I won't go in to here just yet. Fingers crossed eh. 

Maybe you can show me the one in Colyford? PM me.



night crawler said:


> Good report there and on somthing most people would not give a second glance to. The frame looks newish to the age of the building so it way well have been for electrics and guages. What a place to look round and I'm sure I've seen the steam train up round our local track before now.



Thanks NC. Yeah, I almost just strolled on by!! 

The frame does seem likely to have been for this purpose as both you and alf have suggested.

Had a wander up to the station yesterday btw just in time to see one of the 'Cathedrals Express' locos being about-faced on the turntable. Just had a look on their website and 34067 Tangmere was in Sherborne on the 7th. And old 'Pectin' does get about a bit from what I'm told.

Starting to quite like this steam railway thing.


----------

